# Cpl. Nicholas Bulger killed, five injured - 3 July 2009



## Occam (3 Jul 2009)

Soldier killed, 5 injured in roadside bomb blast

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- A Canadian soldier travelling behind the senior commander in Afghanistan's Kandahar province was killed today when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device. 

Cpl. Nicholas Bulger, 30, was a member of 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton. 

Five other soldiers were hurt, but Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, who commands coalition forces in Kandahar, escaped injury. 

Bulger is the third Canadian death in Afghanistan in less than a month. 

Cpl. Martin Dube was killed in an explosion June 14 while trying to defuse an IED. 

The death of Bulger brings to 121 the total number of Canadian soldiers have died as part of the Afghan mission since it began in 2002.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jul 2009)

RIP Soldier!


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jul 2009)

RIP soldier.  

Thoughts and prayers to Cpl Bulger's family, friends and comrades.  A quick and complete recovery to the injured soldiers.


----------



## fire_guy686 (3 Jul 2009)

Rest Easy Cpl Bulger.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and here's hoping for a speedy recovery for the injured.   

CF statement
"One Canadian soldier was killed and five injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Zhari District. The incident occurred south-west of Kandahar City at around 11:20 a.m., Kandahar time, on 3 July, 2009.

Killed in action was Cpl Nicholas Bulger from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton.

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield. They are in good condition and under medical care.

The identities of the injured soldiers will not be released.

The soldiers were members of the Task Force Kandahar Headquarters.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this very difficult time.

Members of Task Force Kandahar are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province. Despite these cowardly attacks we are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jul 2009)

RIP Cpl Bulger.  Wishes for speedy and full recoveries for all the wounded...


----------



## BernDawg (3 Jul 2009)

Stand Easy soldier, stand easy.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jul 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family of Cpl Nicholas Bulger.
Best wishes for recovery to our wounded soldiers.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jul 2009)

0646 local saturday.

I hate waking up to such bad news.

This sounds like a broken record, but yey again my thought are with his mates 'over there', and his family and friends back home.

OWDU


----------



## Lil_T (3 Jul 2009)

Such terrible news.  Thoughts and prayers going out to his family and friends.  :yellow:

Sppedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jul 2009)

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Nicholas Bulger
NR–09.053 - July 3, 2009

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“It is with the utmost sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and friends of Corporal Nicholas Bulger. My thoughts and concern are also with the five fellow soldiers injured during this same incident.

He was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Zhari District. This tragic loss of life is not only felt by those closest to him, but it is also shared by all Canadians.

This challenging UN- mandated, NATO-led mission is improving security and leading to development for a people who have asked for our help to live free of terror. We continue to work with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for all the people of Afghanistan.
This is a painful loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.”

-30-

Killed in action was Corporal Nicholas Bulger from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jul 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Nicholas Bulger
July 3, 2009

OTTAWA— It is with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the death of Corporal Nicholas Bulger, killed when an anti-personnel mine detonated near his armoured vehicle while on patrol in the Zhari District, south-west of Kandahar.

Corporal Bulger and five of his colleagues who were wounded during the tragic incident are members of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based at Canadian Forces Base Edmonton.

Aware of the dangers that are a daily reality in Afghanistan, but armed with extraordinary selflessness and determination, Corporal Bulger spared no effort to help the people of Afghanistan, who rightfully aspire to security, justice and equality. We salute his dedication, sense of duty and tremendous courage. 

We join all Canadians in offering our sincerest condolences to Corporal Bulger’s family, friends, fellow members of the Canadian Forces, and all those who are grieving this loss. Our thoughts are also with our wounded soldiers, to whom we wish a speedy recovery.

Let us all remember the qualities that made Corporal Bulger a Canadian who embodied the true spirit of humanity. 

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Annabelle Cloutier
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-993-2569
www.gg,ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jul 2009)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
3 July 2009
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Nicholas Bulger from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton: 

“It was with profound regret that I learned of the death of Corporal Nicholas Bulger, and of the wounding of five other Canadian soldiers, during a cowardly attack in Afghanistan.  

“Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and loved ones of Corporal Bulger as they try to cope with this devastating news.

“I and all Canadians wish a prompt and full recovery to the injured soldiers.  

“Hard-won progress is being made in Afghanistan.  Remarkable Canadians like Corporal Bulger will be remembered for their dedication and ultimate sacrifice for peace and freedom.

“On behalf of all Canadians, and the Government of Canada, I extend my most sincere condolences to the family and friends of Corporal Bulger.”


----------



## gun runner (3 Jul 2009)

R.I.P. Cpl. Bulger, job well done. My most sincere condolences to his family, the Regiment, fellow soldiers, and friends. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jul 2009)

R.I.P. Cpl Bulger (Salute)
Condolences to family, comrades, and Friends (Canadian Flag)
Speedy recovery to the injured. (Yellow Ribbon)

                                   Scoty B


----------



## fuzzy806 (3 Jul 2009)

RIP Cpl. Bulger


----------



## Raye (3 Jul 2009)

RIP Cpl Bulger.  My prayers will go out to your family.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jul 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family, comrades and friends of Cpl Bulger.  A speedy and complete recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jul 2009)

Ramp ceremony held for fallen Canadian soldier
Last Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2009 | 9:59 AM ET 
CBC News  

Hundreds of soldiers turned out at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday to pay their respects as the casket of Cpl. Nick Bulger was loaded onto a transport plane for the journey home to Canada.







Cpl. Nick Bulger, 30, was killed when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in Kandahar on Friday. (DND) 


Bulger, 30, of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, was killed Friday when the convoy he was in struck a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan's Zhari district.

The explosion hurt five others and narrowly missed a vehicle carrying Canadian Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, commander of coalition forces in Kandahar province.

Bulger's armoured vehicle, travelling just 15 metres behind, triggered the blast, officials said.

On Friday, Vance praised Bulger as a "passionate" soldier and a family man "with a big heart." Bulger is survived by his wife, Rebeka, and their two daughters, ages four and two, who live in Edmonton.

"Despite his tough exterior, Nick had a big heart, which he lent to everyone in his life and which I had the honour to experience," Vance said. "Although this was his first overseas deployment, he always handled himself as a seasoned infantry soldier."

Bulger was born in Toronto but spent most of his life in Buckhorn, near Peterborough, Ont.

His death brings to 121 the number of Canadian soldiers who have died on the Afghan mission since 2002.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jul 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-12 - July 5, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Corporal Nick Bulger from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Monday, July 6, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 
What: At the request of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Corporal Bulger was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Zhari District. The incident occurred south-west of Kandahar City at around 11:20 a.m., Kandahar time, on July 3, 2009.

Five other Canadian soldiers were injured. 
-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## Pieman (3 Jul 2011)

Two years to the day, and it still feels like everything happened just this morning. I will never forget how helpless I felt being separated from the group and not being allowed to do anything to help. Lord knows we never saw eye to eye, but I feel for your wife and two girls. RIP Nick.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Mar 2013)

At Lakefield District High School for OFSSA volleyball and saw Cpl Bulger's picture on the school's "Wall of Honour".

[the pic is too large for the hotel internet to post]


----------



## Pieman (3 Jul 2013)

Four years to the day. RIP Nick. 

They say 'Never Forget', but I don't think those involved could even if they wanted to.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jul 2013)

Some things are burned into your mind, and will never fade.  RIP Cpl Bulger, four years on


----------

